# Updated All Male Photos - 56K Warning



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Still learning about my new camera - some updated untouched photos of my all male tank.

Juvie Placidochromis electra









Juvie Copadichromis trewavasae (Fireline Mloto)









Adult Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Tanzania" (Liuli)

















Me and my shadow gives a better idea on the Liuli's size.









Adult Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania" He is the same size as the Liuli)









Juvie Red Shoulder Peacock









Juvie A. Walteri









Juvie German Red Peacock









Juvie Ngara Flametail








Same guy two weeks ago - no color at all.









This one I played with a bit...Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef).









Thanks for looking.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## CrabbyMatty (Jun 30, 2009)

Really nice GoofBoy. All fish look really well cared for. The pictures came out exceptionally well too.

Matt


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I know you've told me what camera, but I forget. Nice!


----------



## leo chretien (Jan 14, 2010)

Very nice pics.


----------



## FlyHigh (Nov 15, 2009)

what is the size of your Taiwan Reef in that last pic? Any pics of him before his color? Trying to identify mine, Thanks.


----------



## Tiberian (Jun 14, 2009)

very nice pics and fish.


----------



## bfisher88 (Dec 13, 2009)

My ngara flametail hasn't colored up yet either. Hopefully he turns out like that! Some great looking fish...


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

FlyHigh said:


> what is the size of your Taiwan Reef in that last pic? Any pics of him before his color? Trying to identify mine, Thanks.


No, traded some Liuli fry for him - he was colored up when I got him.



DJRansome said:


> I know you've told me what camera, but I forget. Nice!


Nikon D90 - standard lens - need a Macro Lens someday :wink:.


----------



## upthecreek (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi GoofBoy,

Simply stunning pics. I have got to lean how to take a pic without getting my flash in the pic.

upthecreek


----------



## Wolffishin (Sep 9, 2009)

Dang, amazing fish and pictures...as always. :thumb:

Your pictures of the Ngara Flametail give me hope with mine, he looks exactly like your "two weeks ago" pic. So, just maybe I'll get a nice surprise.

My Electra still looks nothing like yours; only in just the right light and angle does he show a hint of a purple-ish, blue hue. I'm not confident he'll color up.

Do your fish always show such vivid color under normal tank lighting?


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Wolffishin said:


> Dang, amazing fish and pictures...as always. :thumb:
> 
> Your pictures of the Ngara Flametail give me hope with mine, he looks exactly like your "two weeks ago" pic. So, just maybe I'll get a nice surprise.
> 
> ...


The Red Shoulder Peacock looks darker - though the light highlights on the tail and dorsal still pop in real life - the body just doesn't have the contrast yet - I know it will come.

The Copadichromis trewavasae (Fireline Mloto) also looks darker in the body.

The yellow on the Liuli always looks more vibrant in pictures (or when there were girls in the tank with him - he just about glowed all the time - hard part of going all male was losing that!)

Everyone else - pretty much what you see is what you get.

The Flametail had a little blue on the check in the right light until 2010 started, then he just colored up and got spunky.

The Taiwan Reef is just insanely photogenic, he always pops - and looks that good. He is in my 40 with Labs/Flamebacks right now. The Liuli didn't like the Taiwan Reef at all when I tried to add him to the big tank - the experiment lasted about 15 minutes.


----------



## Wolffishin (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks, you obviously have some flexibility that I don't and it shows in your amazing fish.
Great job, I'm jealous.

Great additional info on the Flametail.
Mine just started getting less shy and does some chasing now, he's showing some orange through the body and fins but only hints of blue in the face. Fingers are crossed. :thumb:


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Updated photos - I moved 5 Yellow Labs and the Taiwan Reef shown above from a 40 breeder they shared with 6 X. "Kyoga" Flamebacks up to the big boy tank.

If course, I now have 2 young X. "Kyoga" Flamebacks holding within hours of them being alone in the 40 breeder :dancing: - they colored right up as soon as they were alone. I will call the experiment with them and Yellow labs a failure.

A total brat of a J. Ornatus also got thrown in there as she was raising h&ll in my tang tank and I got pissed. Now she is chasing the haps/peacocks around, talk about 'tude.

Changed to a row of plastic plants as the Liuli claims the entire center of the tank unless I put something up for him is lurk behind. (I need a 6ft tank for this guy - Come on Craig's List).

Anyway...tank shots...

















Where's Julie?









Liuli with his new Lab friends









Tramitichromis sp. "Intermedius"









I Love how the Electra is Developing...

















Of course this had to be right in from of the filter intake and power head.









Taiwan Reef - no longer top dog in the tank - now he looks young.









The Flametail is still getting bluer...









German Red









Thanks for looking.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They all look great, but I like the Electra pics.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

electras are seriously underrated


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah the electras are awsome looking!

I am also really digging that Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## ironnuckle12 (Feb 14, 2010)

great colors :thumb:


----------



## grommeckdr (Jan 18, 2010)

Love the tank... :thumb: :thumb:

Did you start with all juvie fish? I'm starting to contemplate setting up an all male tank, but I'm a bit lost on how to make it happen. I've read the library articles, but that only helps so much... :-?

Would love to hear a brief history of how you got to where you're at with this tank...


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

i have a juvie deep water hap and he looks nothing like that. Great fish, and i was thinking the same thing after scrolling down, amazing how a fish goes from full glory to not looking so hot in the matter of seconds. referring to the taiwan reef btw


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

A few months - a couple of shots I took tonight.

The Electra is definitely bluer - no flash on this one.









The Walteri is really getting larger - not sure this shows it but WTH.









Thanks for looking.


----------



## mattsmommaashley (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't normally care for walteri but I LOVE yours! It's making me reconsider some of my stock choices  .


----------

